# Picotope cover?



## dazydaizee (Sep 28, 2010)

I got this JBJ Curved-glass 3 gallon Picotope recently. I love the tank, but the evaporation is terrible (the tank's at 78-80F which probably doesn't help). I want a cover for it but I'm not having luck searching for one that fits, and I have serious doubts about my ability to make a decent looking one. If it was rectangular, then maybe, but with it being a bowfront... I have my doubts.

If anyone knows of a cover I can purchase that fits this tank well (preferably a flat, transparent cover), that'd be great.. otherwise if anyone has a fool-proof plan to make one, that'd be great. I'm also hoping that the top will not interfere with the light or cause too much visible condensation but still slow evaporation. I have no idea what that means... whether it needs to be properly ventilated or if I need to leave a section open...

This is the tank now (you can see the water level's low since it evaporates about that much in 2-3 days):





































Thanks!


----------



## mfgann (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been looking at the same tank. Didn't think that the evaporation would be so bad. How is the setup, other than that? Is it sturdy enough? I was thinking it might make a good office tank with some plants and RCS.


----------



## dazydaizee (Sep 28, 2010)

I do really like the tank otherwise... Still can't get over the tiny filter- I didn't know they made them that small.. seems to work well, though, and the adjustable flow is nice. The light has telescoping TV antenna-like poles that you can adjust. This seemed almost flimsy to me at first, but I think it's more that it's just VERY adjustable, so you can really move the light into any position you want. 
The tank itself is nice, and it's glass (I didn't really want to go for acrylic). I got a submersible elite heater- 25W I think.. which keeps the temp nice and stable. My only real issue with it is the evaporation, which bugs me because I love the look of it without a top.

There's also a Finnex 4 gallon tank which is comparable in price and has a very similar look. For a bit more, there's a deluxe option with a mini canister filter for around 70, I believe. And then Fluval has a larger (7.6 gallon?) shrimp kit coming out in a week or so for a bit more (I've seen it for about $90-$100), but comes with substrate, food, and other extras. I don't know how the quality compares to this tank, but there are some other nice little tanks that might be worth looking into before you decide..


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

If you make a template and take it to a glass shop, most likely they will cut cover for you.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

plastic wrap the top 
just kidding
you could try going to home depot and buying sheets of plexi glass and diy it


----------



## dazydaizee (Sep 28, 2010)

Daniil, I think I've been most reluctant to do this because I assume it's pricey... I could be wrong and I know I could call around, but I really don't know that I'll end up doing it...

Neilshieh, honestly.. I'm almost considering wrapping the top in press 'n seal until I figure out what I'm going to do... I've love to cut out some plexi glass.. I know it's not too expensive, but my last plexi glass cutting experience was not good. I ended up trashing a lot of it and ended up with rough, uneven edges. What IS the easiest way to cut this stuff? I think I used a boxcutter (slice by slice until I got through) which was just awful... it's been a couple years and the thought of trying it again has really discouraged me... but if there's some simpler and more effective way of cutting it, I'd like to try. I guess I could also easily try one of the thinnest sheets of it... I'm sure I went with a thicker one last time I attempted to work with it...


----------



## mfgann (Nov 10, 2010)

dazydaizee said:


> I do really like the tank otherwise... Still can't get over the tiny filter- I didn't know they made them that small.. seems to work well, though, and the adjustable flow is nice. The light has telescoping TV antenna-like poles that you can adjust. This seemed almost flimsy to me at first, but I think it's more that it's just VERY adjustable, so you can really move the light into any position you want.
> The tank itself is nice, and it's glass (I didn't really want to go for acrylic). I got a submersible elite heater- 25W I think.. which keeps the temp nice and stable. My only real issue with it is the evaporation, which bugs me because I love the look of it without a top.
> 
> There's also a Finnex 4 gallon tank which is comparable in price and has a very similar look. For a bit more, there's a deluxe option with a mini canister filter for around 70, I believe. And then Fluval has a larger (7.6 gallon?) shrimp kit coming out in a week or so for a bit more (I've seen it for about $90-$100), but comes with substrate, food, and other extras. I don't know how the quality compares to this tank, but there are some other nice little tanks that might be worth looking into before you decide..


Sounds like a great little tank. I am thinking about making it an RCS/el natural tank for my office. I don't want to very big, and in fact that may be larger than I want. I'd like about a 1-1.5 gallon, but I want it rimless and open-topped.

Thinking about your problem... do you think something like duckweed would help? I would worry that making an acrylic top might make it annoying in new ways.. like reflecting the light, and getting water marks all over it. 
Can you cut acrylic by scoring it a few times with a utility knife and then breaking it over the edge of a counter? I think you can for very thin (1/8") sheets. Other than that I would think a jigsaw or scroll saw would work, but you have to be careful about causing it to melt. The blade would have to go at the slowest speed.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

My experience with acrylic is that it bends under the humidity quite a lot and doesn't make a very good top for an aquarium.

Glass on the other hand is dirt cheap. You can probably get it done for under $5 if you aren't picky about the type of glass. 

The other option would be to make an automatic top-off system.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We have the same tank. To make matters worse our cat LOVES this as her personal drinking container. We just top it off every few days. It's very easy to do. Probably easier than cleaning off water spots and such from any top you will come up with. The light is not super bright and any top will impeded the light penetration into the water.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

or you could go to target or something and buy the lids they use for the large sterlite containers... that would be easy to cut. try to get the clear ones. i have a 2.5 that comes with a glass canopy but if i put it on the light gets reflected and the numerous cords and tubing that go into the tank wouldn't be able to go in... so i have it without a cover and just refill water every week. and no a duckweed cover would not prevent water evaporation significantly and would starve the plants below.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i bought some plexi glass home depot and they are about 13 bucks. you can get a smaller one for less. or a thicker one for more.


----------

